# tri-axle load of logs



## tonyg (Dec 18, 2006)

i was just wondering if any of you guys buy log-length firewood and what you're paying for it.  i've been getting tri-axle loads of logs for about 25 years now.  last year i got a very reasonably priced  load from an older man who owns his own sawmill for $300. pretty cheap but had a lot of soft maple in it.  mostly i've paid between $350 and $400.  it works out to about 20 face cord as near as i can figure, or more practically close to two winter's supply of wood.  i've got a feeling my next load might be somewhat higher, what with gas prices going up so much.  it's a lot of work cutting & splitting & hauling, but i enjoy it.  i'm 58 and will probably continue this route til  i can't do it anymore, which i hope isn't for awhile yet!  tonyg


----------



## nrmahoney@cox.net (Dec 18, 2006)

What is "soft" Maple?


----------



## suematteva (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello Tonyg,

We used to buy logs this way been about 4 years...Where abouts are you located?


----------



## suematteva (Dec 19, 2006)

nrmahoney@cox.net said:
			
		

> What is "soft" Maple?



What some people will call red, swamp and or silver...maple


----------



## DiscoInferno (Dec 19, 2006)

In Upper Michigan I see 10-cord loads of 8' logs advertised for $800-900.  I've not needed to go that route, mind you, so I can't say as to quality or species.  Most likely sugar maple, beech, birch (white and yellow), and some red maple, just given the main species in the area.

Soft maple is most (all?) of the maple species other than sugar maple.  There's a big drop-off in density from sugar maple to red, silver, and mountain(moose) maple.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 19, 2006)

soft maple is ok.....especially if you mix it in with other hardwoods.  it's still considered a "hardwood", just not as dense as hard maple, birch, oak, beech, ash etc.  by the way, i live in upstate ny, about 30 miles east of binghamton in a little town called deposit.  it got its name 'cause in the old days they used to float the logs down the delaware river  and they would "deposit" where the town is now located.  a lot of guys still log in this area.  lots of little sawmills here and there too.   tonyg


----------



## got wood? (Dec 19, 2006)

I just bought my first grapple load last week.  Man, that's  a LOT of wood!  I counted 26 logs, mostly between 16-20" a few longer, a few shorter.  Mostly maple, some piss oak (it's growing on me BrotherBart), some white oak.  I got it for $400 delivered in a neatly stacked pile next to my house.  I've sawed ~80 rounds from it so far just so I can *get* at this season's wood stacks and I've got a lot to go.  For that kind of money just outside of Boston, it is truly a great deal!  We see $275/cord for split seasoned wood out here.  

Now it's time for two gigantic HH!  I'm thinking 8'x8'...and I'm sure I'll have plenty left over for my depleting racks


----------



## nrmahoney@cox.net (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone know who sells logs near Providence RI?


----------



## suematteva (Dec 19, 2006)

nrmahoney@cox.net said:
			
		

> Anyone know who sells logs near Providence RI?



You may try forum members: ma logger and earthharvester. they are in the foxboro and franklin area.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 19, 2006)

A triaxle load should be somewhere between 6 and 7 full cords. $300 to $400 is an excellent price these days. Soft maple is one of my least favorite woods. Not dense enough for serious wood heating in the North Nountry, IMO.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 20, 2006)

We get 300-400 a load and there is about 5-7 cords on the truck.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 20, 2006)

I got a truckload of log length last year, paid $300, but got a bit of a deal on it.  Had some trees that I didn't feel I could drop safely (over power lines, the house, etc) so I was calling several tree services for estimates (drop the trees, leave everything, bring a load of logs).  Got it down to 2-3 guys and was doing a second round when one of them came by and instead of giving me an estimate, he did the job! Very nicely though, I've no complaints about the work.  I pointed out that he had jumped the gun on me, and was $50 over my best previous estimate, so he knocked $50 off the price for the log length to make up the difference.  

It was a full truck though, mostly (I think) red oak, but also some maple.  Most of it was 6-12" diameter, but he had a couple of monster chunks that were over 2' and gnarly as all get out - I had a bear of a time getting them into rounds w/ my 16" chainsaw.  I'll do business with the guy again, but will try to specify "no monster logs" this time.

I'm estimating that I got between five and six cords out of the load after cutting it all into rounds and splitting all but about two cords of it.  It's hard to tell for certain since I had a bunch of scrounged wood and the trees I had already dropped mixed in.

IMHO if you can process it, and have to buy wood, log length is the way to go.  You get a lot more wood for the money.

Gooserider


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 21, 2006)

Buying wood from tree services you can get some monster logs,2' in diameter or bigger. You never know what you might get. If you buy wood from a logger like Malogger you wont get big gnarly logs. 20" is about the biggest dia. you will get.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 21, 2006)

nrmahoney@cox.net said:
			
		

> Anyone know who sells logs near Providence RI?


 How much are you looking for?


----------



## MALogger (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah buy wood from that malogger guy, I hear he's got the best wood. 

But seriously I am governed by where I am working with who I can sell wood to. I don't have a log truck yet, so to truck the wood longer distances starts to get expensive. I am starting a job next week up in Orange, MA and there is about 400 cords of tree length that I will be cutting there so if anyone close to there wants wood let me know.


Craig


----------



## DonCT (Dec 21, 2006)

How heavy are these log lengths?

I live in a condo, so I can't just have logs "dumped" in my drive. If I can get them around to the back, I could process them there.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 21, 2006)

Any forum log selling folks in the Billerica, MA area?  I'm near the intersection of 3 & 495, would be interested in a load of log-length if the price is right...  I think I'm out of range for both ML and EH, but could be wrong.

I have a reasonably good place to get in and out of for a truck with a grapple on the top - thats what the guy used the last time I got a load.

(If you have a reference for a good person that would be nice as well) - Probably should send a PM so as not to clutter up the list...



> DonCT:
> How heavy are these log lengths?
> I live in a condo, so I can’t just have logs “dumped” in my drive. If I can get them around to the back, I could process them there.


For the individual logs, think telephone poles or worse - it varies according to the tree size, but definitely not the sort of thing one easily moves around w/o some serious equipment.  What makes it even more of a challenge is they generally put the logs down in a stack, so to move them you'd first have to get the logs off the stack.

The logging guys can describe their equipment the best, but essentially you are talking a BIG truck with an open bed, filled with logs of varying lengths, probably around 15-20' on average, thickness can be 6" to huge...  The truck that brought my load had a grapple crane on top that could pick the logs up and put them off to either side of the truck.  The question is whether the truck can get around to your back yard or not, both from access and without trashing the landscape.  They also have to have reasonably clear space overhead.  No powerlines or branches less than 15-20 feet up.

Gooserider


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 21, 2006)

We just did a job last mounth in Rockport. we had about 50-60 cord up there.


----------



## suematteva (Dec 21, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> How heavy are these log lengths?
> 
> I live in a condo, so I can't just have logs "dumped" in my drive. If I can get them around to the back, I could process them there.



Manuevering the truck will be issue if tight.  Also pretty deep ruts if grass..If truck can get in, try to coordinate when ground is frozen, maybe next winter at this rate.  We used to have the truck drive right on the lawn when we used to buy logs.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2010)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> nrmahoney@cox.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is an old post but I was just quoted $675.00 for a triaxle load and talked to the guy.. He was  nice guy and said he is cutting mostly maple at the moment and a load was approx. 6-7 cords, 20' long around 6-8" diameter mostly.. This seems like a decent deal.. Wondering what you think about this deal and are you interested in a similar deal? I don't think I'd want a load of soft maple as it is pretty light when seasoned.. Prefer ash, maple, cherry, oak (white if possible), locust etc... Here is the craigslist ad:

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/1564364400.html

Ray

FYI: I live in Carver, MA


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> earthharvester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikem (Jan 27, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> earthharvester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right next to you Ray (Middleboro) and have been looking everywhere for a source of good log length wood.  I'll have to get in touch with this guy.  The only stuff I've been able to find to be delivered is the 30" in diameter stuff and I'd MUCH rather this stuff.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 27, 2010)

The big wood stuff is harder to buck and split, but it does have the advantage of getting you a lot more splits per round...  Seems counter intuitive, but a load of big wood (or optimally a mix of sizes) will actually get you more firewood per load than "telephone pole" size wood...

If you weren't on the other end of Rt 3 from me, (I'm up near Lowell) I'd be asking where you were getting the 30" stuff...

Sounds like a reasonable deal, but might be worth asking what kind of maple, as the BTU value of maple is quite variable - Sugar maple is up near the top of most lists, while Swamp maple is supposedly not all that much better than some of the pines....

Gooserider


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2010)

Spikem said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Neighbor!

When I spoke to this guy he gave me this number 508-564-5502 name is Allie and he works in this area.. Do me a favor and lemme know what you find out as I may be interested.. The reason I want the diameter at 10" max is because I have an electric splitter and my elbows can't take sledgehammering or mauling due to tendonitis.. Maybe we can work out a deal with this guy with 2 of us buying?

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2010)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> The big wood stuff is harder to buck and split, but it does have the advantage of getting you a lot more splits per round...  Seems counter intuitive, but a load of big wood (or optimally a mix of sizes) will actually get you more firewood per load than "telephone pole" size wood...
> 
> If you weren't on the other end of Rt 3 from me, (I'm up near Lowell) I'd be asking where you were getting the 30" stuff...
> 
> ...



While I agree that larger logs will yield more wood and with less bark I can't handle manual splitting anymore.. I do have a small 5-ton electric and that handles stuff that size OK.. As for the swamp mapleI agree with you I find it is very light when dry so low btu (similar to pine I bet).. Goose I wonder if you contact one of these triaxle guys if he can give you a contact out your way?

Ray


----------



## DBoon (Jan 28, 2010)

> I live in a condo, so I can’t just have logs “dumped” in my drive. If I can get them around to the back, I could process them there.



Just a hunch, but I'm guessing that if you live in a condo, a log load is probably not for you...


----------



## fire_man (Jan 28, 2010)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> DonCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to sign a contract when my grapple load was delivered. It spelled out the weight of the loaded truck (70,000 pounds) and said not responsible for crushed driveways. They said they needed a minimum 14 feet from ground to power lines. The biggest log was 48 inches diameter! Most were 10-20 inchers. Everyone should experience that feeling of watching a grapple load get dumped on his property, its kind of exhilarating. My Neighbors think I'm nuts.  :smirk:


----------



## Spikem (Jan 28, 2010)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Vintage 181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree any more.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 28, 2010)

Spikem said:
			
		

> fire_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wish the guy would let me work the grapple...  That little seat looks like FUN   :coolgrin: (some photos of the last load I got...)

Gooserider


----------



## das fisch (Jan 28, 2010)

My turn, anyone have a contact for grapple loads in the southern Maine area (I'm in York)?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2010)

fire_man said:
			
		

> I had to sign a contract when my grapple load was delivered. It spelled out the weight of the loaded truck (70,000 pounds) and said not responsible for crushed driveways. They said they needed a minimum 14 feet from ground to power lines.


I take my delivery in the Winter on frozen ground so the weight of the truck is never a problem.  With the first load I ordered from my latest supplier, he asked a lot of questions like how wide my driveway was, the height of overhead lines, room for turning, etc.  A scout came ahead to check out the area I wanted the truck to go.  I had kept the snow off the area for over a month to let the frost set and got a kick out of the guy jumping around testing how hard the ground was.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks too fun and too easy. You are eliminating all the hassle. Yea I am jealous, but I just have too much I have to cut, I can barely see the sunlight here.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 29, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> fire_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that is one beautiful sight Those shorter lengths are nicer to deal with as well...

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 29, 2010)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Spikem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I covet your wood does that make me a sinner?


----------

